# Virtuelles Diskettenlaufwerk gesucht!



## ernii (5. Mai 2001)

Manche (ältere) Programme sind einfach nicht davon zu überzeugen das ich auch ganz gut ohne Diskettenlaufwerk auskomme und wollen umbedingt eine Diskette haben die sie mit Sinnlosen BackUp informationen vollschreiben können- sonst verweigern sie jegliche Inbetriebnahme.
Diese gemeinen Erpresser werden bestimmt FloppyDisk Industrie gesponsert 

Kann mir jemand helfen und mir einen Diskettenlaufwerksimulator geben? Oder zumindest sagen ob und wo es sowas gibt!

cu und thx
ernii


----------



## Tetsuo (14. Mai 2001)

http://www.google.de

http://www.astalavista.box.sk

So long


----------



## ernii (15. Mai 2001)

Also mag ja sein das ich blind bin aber ich finde weder bei googel noch bei astalavista (warum zum teufel sollte ich denn da auch was finden?) was und auch MetaGer hab ich schon befragt.
Aber wenn du fündieger als ich geworden bist klär mich doch bitte auf.

cu
ernii


----------



## Krycek (23. Juni 2005)

Virtual Floppy Drive v2.1 von VMware
ist vielleicht genau was du suchst. Du kannst damit virtuelle Floppy-Laufwerke für 3.5" oder  5.25" mit 640KB, 720KB and 1.2MB-Medien anlegen.


----------

